# Clemmys Guttata ( Spotted Turtle ) For Sale



## Jas01 (Jan 11, 2009)

Clemmys Guttata 

Very Rare Spotted Turtle from the US, currently endangered, this chelonia needs to go to a dedicated breeder who already has these turtles.

This chelonia was brought from a breeder at the Hamm Reptile Show & Is In great condition, approximately about 2 years old. Will sell with tank lights etc If needed.

Anyone who Is Interested please reply via email or phone.


----------



## chaps25 (Mar 27, 2009)

i have a few spotteds already and would love another. is it a male or female and what are you asking?


----------



## jsubio (Jun 5, 2009)

i have a clemmys guttata i have just found. if you are still interested


----------



## srslls (Jan 9, 2010)

Do you still have the turtle? If not do you know where I can get one?
Thanks.


----------



## z0nqb (Apr 23, 2010)

do you still have your spotted turtle?


----------



## turtle-rat-girl85 (May 11, 2010)

hi do you still have your turtle and where are you?


----------

